
Switch USA govt computers from Windows to Linux, for security and cost savings - chei0aiV
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/switch-all-government-computers-microsoft-windows-over-linux-extra-security-and-government-cost-savings
======
noobermin
This is an interesting idea, but you shouldn't disparage '"pro-business"
Conservatives', many of whom, I assure you, would not be your enemy in this
endeavor.

~~~
augb
Right. This concept really can be a truly non-partisan issue, if folks
wouldn't introduce partisan politics into things.

